# Promaster 2500 vs 3500 extended



## jerad

just test drove the Promaster and trying to decide on the 2500 159 extended vs the 3500 extended.

the 3500 is 16 inches longer. so 13.6 feet as opposed to 11 feet

for those that choose the either what made you choose?

right now the dealer has one last 2016 2500 for 32,000 and the 2017 3500 for 38,000.
6,000 difference for the extra 16 inches is it worth it?

thanks


----------



## chonkie

Other things to consider besides just the extra 16". One being a 2500 and the other a 3500, what about the fuel economy difference between the two, parking, towing/cargo weight capacity.


----------



## HonestPlumb

Another thing to consider is the engine. I was just looking at a 2016 Promaster 2500, high roof, a few months ago. The engine was only what amount to a V6 and there was a Diesel option. I don't recall the exact HP. It just seemed if I couldn't get something with a V8, It would be really struggling. I tend to overstock ! I currently have a 2013 Ford E250, with a V8. A good friend that was a painter had bought it in late 2013. Because the E150 he had was 25 years old, and finally died on him. The used market is a rip off, so he wound up buying that one. From the local dealer. It was loaded, there wasn't an option it didn't have, including a 5K Tow set up, and heavier duty suspension. He decided to retire in late 2014. The sticker on it was $37,500 +. It had 7800 miles on it. He gave it to me for an incredible price. I owe him, big time ! Oh, and instead of the getting the 2016 Promaster, I bought a 2001 Ford E250, with a Triton V8, from an electrician friend. He had every oil change receipt and repair receipt from day one. The guy had his trans oil changed, every oil change(thank you)It has 121K +. It has a new Trans in it. New tires, brakes, rotors, etc. Not a sign of oil from the heads, valve covers, or pan. Ran the hell out of it, the oil and trans oil, didn't smell a bit burnt. I have always done all my own repairs. Can't flip an engine, or rebuild one. Pretty much everything else. New ones are a bit tougher, with all the computer power control center. Good scanner, and computer programs, get me through. Then there are the times I go, "I don't think so !" and bring it to another friend, that barters with me. There is nothing like a "Brand New" work truck, though ! Definitely no worries about breaking down. Or the cost, if you do, at least for quite a while. The only thing that bites, is that payment.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

jerad said:


> just test drove the Promaster and trying to decide on the 2500 159 extended vs the 3500 extended.
> 
> the 3500 is 16 inches longer. so 13.6 feet as opposed to 11 feet
> 
> for those that choose the either what made you choose?
> 
> right now the dealer has one last 2016 2500 for 32,000 and the 2017 3500 for 38,000.
> 6,000 difference for the extra 16 inches is it worth it?
> 
> thanks


I hope you dont bill out jobs as good as you do math..LOL its a 31 inch difference between 11ft and 13.6 ft...:yes:
ever wonder why your piping is off a bit........just kidding ,,all in good fun.....
go for the newer and bigger truck..more carrying capacity and heavier chassis..


----------

